# Found a pigeon in my garage...



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello all,
Tonight I found a pigeon hopping around in my garage with its wing held out from its body. I caught it and put it into a prepped carboard box (cloths for cushioning, paper towls for absorption, and a bowl of the International rehydrating solution. On a more thoral examination, I noticed what looked like either a (non-bleeding) cut or sore on the top of the hurt wing. It is warm here in California (about 70 degrees tonight) so I am not worried about the bird being cold. I am not sure of the next step, so any suggestions would be appreciated.

-Olen Garn


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Olen,

Where abouts in California are you located?

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Olen, 


Thank you for keeping this Bird safe and offering him some rehydrating solution, good going..!

Where in California are you?

We may have some experienced hands somewhere near you who could help from here on...if the Wing has a compound fracture or bullet-projectile injury, or a 'boil', it may need some fairly sophisticated treatments.

Can you put up some images somewhere with a link for us to maybe see the injury and the Bird generally?

"webshots" is an easy one, and is free...

...does lower chest area of the Bird feel sharp? or more blunt and muscled? This is their Keel, and if the Bird has been going hungry for some time, the Keep wiil become pronounced and 'sharp' instead blended in with muscle.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Olen,

Let me start again, my apologies, welcome to Pigeon Talk and thanks for taking care of this injured pigeon. Below are links to help you locate a vet or rehabber in your area to get this bird the care it needs. Please ask them first if they deal with pigeons, or if they will find a home for a feral pigeon who can no longer fly if that is their determination. Some will euthanize if there is a wing problem.

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

Below is a link to our resource section where you can find other information you might need regarding the care of the pigeon in the meantime.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Thanks again for helping this injured pigeon.

fp


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

I live in Temecula, about an hour out of San Diego. Unfortunatly I don't have a camera handy right now to take a picture, but I will see what I can do. I will check the keel in the morning, the bird is sleeping right now (or at leas in sleeping posture), and I don't really want to wake it up. However while I was handling it earlier, I didn't notice anything "sharp" on the chest area, but like I said, I will check again in the morning.

-Olen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this pigeon.

Did the bird drink the rehydrating solution?


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, this morning I gave the bird the once over and I did notice a sharp "keel" on his chest area. I don't believe that he drank any of the rehydrating solution, it is still full (well, aside from the part that was spilled) and now the bird has white circles around his eyes. Also, this morning when I took him out of his big cardboard box to clean it, he got loose in my garage and led a merry game of hide and seek/tag that ranged all around the garage, outside, and even into the lower section of the engine of my truck. While this was going on, he flew for short distances every now and then. I just thougth that news might be interesting.

-Olen


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Upon further instpection of the bird, I have found that 1) The joint in the front the wing (the elbow I believe) is swollen, and 2) He is infested with some kind of bug, it is rather small, brown, appears to have wings, and will now and then dart from one place on the bird to another (usually hides beneather the feathers). Also, one more question: the bird appears dehydrated but will not drink, instead he insists on sitting _in_ his water bowl instead of drinking out of it.

-Olen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Olen,

If you need help with the bird, I can probably make arrangements with my friend, Bart, in Norco to take it in and look after it. I would also be willing to take the bird but am quite a bit further away from you in Lake Forest. Please let me know.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Olen, 


Does the Bird have 'white' protuberances where his Beak meets his forehead?

If pinkish and not frosty-white, then this is still a juvenile who may not have much experience eating or drinking aside from his parents feeding him.

If greyish white, and not dished in, it is an adult who because he is not feeling well, looses the frosty white there.

The little 'bug' sounds like a 'Hippoboscidae', which as something some Pigeons will sometimes have. Harmless to people, but annoying to them. 

If you can catch the little bug in your finger tips, you can turn it loose outside somewhere or dispose of it as you see fit.

It is hard to guess just what kind of injury this Bird has on it's Wing, but do get him to Bart or Terry if you can...

I would be happy to take him also but I am in Las Vegas, which is farther yet! Unless you are headed here for some reason...

Better hurry though if possible, this Bird has likely not eaten in a long time, and whatever infection he has, will opportune on his depleted resources...


Good luck!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern of this bird.

I suggest you rehydrate the bird, if he has did not drink yet. You can use a dropper and slowly dispurse the hydration water. in the back of the throat behind the tongue. You may need to get someone to hold the bird for you, but he needs some fluids in him.

Gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger and use other hand to dispurse the hydration water.

This may be a youngster, as Phil suggested, who cannot eat and drink, because he is not yet weaned. 

Please seek the help offered if you are unable to help this bird.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Olen,

It may be possible to persuade this bird to drink by gently immersing his beak, excluding the nostrils, in the pot of water/rehydrating mix. If he is aware of drinking by himself, he should slurp up a little. Alternatively, a few drops could be put just inside his beak with a dropper bottle or even a teaspoon, which he should then automatically swallow.

Where we go from there probably depends on the age of the bird. As Phil said, if he has a pinkish 'cere' or 'wattle' above the beak, he will be a youngster maybe just fledged.

John


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, the "wattle" above the beak is white (no pink) and it does have a dent in it. I have used a small medicine dropper to give the bird about 2 mL of water, and I plan to repeat every half hour. Any tips on catching the bug? It is quite fast, and I don't want to move quickly and startle the bird, but when it disapears, it cannot be caught without scaring it out again, thus the cycle begins anew. I am going to go to the grocery store soon, while I am out I think I will get some sort of bird food, what kind of food should I get for a pigeon?

-Olen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can buy wild bird seed and add a little whole corn, or pigeon seed from a seed store or pet store.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also, from pet stores it should be possible to get an anti-mite spray for birds (should say that it will kill mites and feather lice, or some similar wording). Pigeon can be sprayed over back and wings, and under wings from the distance recommended, ensuring that the pigeon's head and face is covered to prevent spray getting in mouth, nostrils or ear-holes.

If the pigeon is unwilling to eat from a pot of corn / bird food, he could initially be hand fed. We sometimes use frozen peas and corn, thawed for 1/2 hour or so in fresh boiled water, and pop them into the beak one at a time.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Olin, 


If possible, offer the water-hydration solution 'tepid'...

Also, similarly, keep this Bird 'warm' if you can, have an electric heating pad (say, set to 'medium') set up so he can be on it or off of it as he likes. Lay a small towell over it and over the rest of the cage or box bottom.

I do not know how the temperatures are there, but even if it is in the 60s, a thin-ill-injured Bird can get chilled and have no appetite and get into troubles spending what little energy they have trying to generate their own heat...so...

Right now here, in Las Vegas it is in the high 40s at night, and one of my convelescent Birds is really appreciating his heating pad..!

If you have had to chase this Bird, he may be wary of you and not wish to eat or drink if you are near...but do get some general mix Bird Seed as you mentioned intending to do, and set him up with some in a little dish or cut off the bottom inch and a half of a to-go-cup or something and use that.

For Water, they do need it to be an inch or more deep to put their Beak far enough into it to drink.

Good luck...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

John_D said:


> Also, from pet stores it should be possible to get an anti-mite spray for birds (should say that it will kill mites and feather lice, or some similar wording). Pigeon can be sprayed over back and wings, and under wings from the distance recommended, ensuring that the pigeon's head and face is covered to prevent spray getting in mouth, nostrils or ear-holes.
> 
> 
> John



Hi John, Olin, 

Lol...

Sounds like just a single Hippoboscidae, which is easy to catch with a little patience and 'lap time' for the Bird...one just pretends to preen and then gets the little rascal rounded up.

I am sure Olin can do it, or if not, who cares, it is no big deal if the Bird has a 'Hip' on him that scoots around now and then...and leaving the Hip be for now is probably better than the added stress of additional handleing, and taxing the poor things Liver with pestacide sprays that if not done just 'right' will kill or sicken the Bird for that matter.

This is already a semi-fragile Bird, so, I'd say...just either catch the little 
'Hip' if it is easy to do, or the heck with it and just not worry about it.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, I have put the birdseed in the box (just a generic wild bird seed), and the pigeon doesn't seem to have much of an appitite. I have been working on hydrating him all day, and he seems to be a little bit better (there are still white circles around his eyes though). I am still working on the pictures, but my digital camera has a cracked LED screen, and is stuck on a long exposure mode, so all of the pictures I take come out as blurry and vaguly pigeon shaped, not very useful for detailed information purposes. I am still working on it though.

-Olen


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Olen Garn said:


> (there are still white circles around his eyes though


Hi Olen, 

This sounds like the skin around the eyes that you are talking about and if so, this is fine and normal. Could be a homing pigeon by the sounds of it then because these birds sometimes have pronounced skin around the eye.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Olen, 

Have you been able to look into the Bird's throat in a strong light? all should be pink in there, and if any little 'yellowish' things, let us know...

Too ( sorry if you had already said, but ) what is there for poops so far, and what do they look like?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I did get a good look at his throat when I was giving him water with the medicine dropper and I didn't notice anything yellow in there, it looked all pink to me. As for the poops, I wasn't counting, but I think that he pooped at least 15 to 20 times today. I am not very versed in Pigeon poopology, but they looked normal to me.

-Olen


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Olen Garn said:


> Upon further instpection of the bird, I have found that 1) The joint in the front the wing (the elbow I believe) is swollen, and 2)
> -Olen


*Hi Olen,

Can you tell us if he has eaten at all? Since he has pooped a lot he must be eating, but please make sure and let us know that he is eating the seeds.

If the bird has a swollen joint in his wing he needs to be examined to see if it is an injury or disease. Please find a local rehabber or avian vet from the list provided earlier.*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Olen,

Just wondering how you and the pij are doing? You mentioned a possible swollen joint on one of his wings in a recent post, and in your first post you mentioned a non-bleeding "cut or sore on the top of the hurt wing". The bird could have either an injury or illness which requires attention. It's difficult to 
know which it is without some kind of hands on exam from someone knowledgable with these issues. I wonder if it is possible for you to take Terry
Whatley up on her previous post to hook you up with her friend Bart in Norco?
Terry herself is under the weather, but I'm sure that offer still holds good.
If the bird is unreleasable and you wish to keep as a pet, you could discuss this with Bart. 

In the meantime, Scalex is something you should be able to easily find at the pet store, cut an old sock off at the arch and use as a hood over the head. Spray under wings, rump, back and tail feathers. That should help w/the pigeon flies. If you use a heating pad w/the bird, the low setting is better.
Also, a tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar per gallon of water for the drinking water is beneficial for the bird.

Thanks again for helping the compromised pigeon out .

fp


----------



## Olen Garn (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok, I have news. Firstly, the pigeon is eating, and according to my sister who took care of him while I was at college, he has been pooping alot. Secondly, the keel can no longer be felt on his chest, it is covered with muscle. Thirdly, I am interested in having Terry hook me up with Bart so we can set up a time to transfer the bird. 

-Josh


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Olen, 


Good news then, I am glad...!

But do, please, in the mean time, find some way for the Bird to be 'warm', if you have not already, and protected from any drafts or bothers from anyone, so he may conserve his energy...

A thin or emaciated Bird would take at least a couple weeks to fill out the muscle for concealing their Keel..so, maybe you are feeling for it up too high? where His Crop is, which is above the Keel area?...or, the Bird was not in fact especially thin previously...

Regardless, it is good to hear he is eating now! And making lots of poops...!

Good going...!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Olen, 

If you click on Terry's name, there will be a pull down menu giving you the option of private messaging Terry. Just shoot her off a note and I'm sure she'll be in touch. I'm glad that this pigeon asked you for help, seems like it was a perfect choice!

BTW, Phil, lol, we're having a bit of a heat wave here in California !  My boss was complaining this morning about not being able to sleep 'cause it's too hot.
I tend to like it a tad cooler myself. Mother Nature, what can ya say??

fp


----------

